# I took Alex Pfeffer's Audio Entrepreneur Challenge. Am I rich now?



## zedmaster (Oct 7, 2022)

...not yet. 

But I think this is often an overlooked topic in the composer community: Making side money to have more freedom for composing music. That can be a day job, or, well... building your own music related business.

I took Alex Pfeffer's The Audio Entrepreneur Challenge and summarized my experience in this video.

Does any of you use music related income streams *except *for the music you write? What works best for you?

I think Alex tackles an important topic there and gives good ideas to earn money with music outside of music projects per se. This in return gives us more freedom and less pressure when working on our music projects.

Hope you find it helpful! Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Sophus (Oct 7, 2022)

I personally think courses like these are not very helpful. The content looks very shallow, nothing about how to set up a business and nothing about the legal paperwork necessary.

All these business courses are basically "I will show you how to get $100 from every customer. Just join my $100 course and I let you know what you need to do. "


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 4, 2022)

Sophus said:


> I personally think courses like these are not very helpful. The content looks very shallow, nothing about how to set up a business and nothing about the legal paperwork necessary.
> 
> All these business courses are basically "I will show you how to get $100 from every customer. Just join my $100 course and I let you know what you need to do. "


I personally think that your opinion is just a mix of prejudging and assumption that you hear from others and then automatically adapt to what I try to bring across.

Look, I have spend 5 years trying to venture into something new and I think I found a good way to bring composers closer to their goal - to make music.

There are composers out there that would love to work as a full-time composer and not wasting most of their time of the day with their job to make money. This causes frustration and then at night you should have energy to write music? How long can you handle this?

Next topic. There may be composers that like to wake up in the morning and saying: Oh man, I need to recharge my batteries and want to take off a few weeks from work, otherwise I am going to burn out.
Ironically if you talk to many composers almost everyone is like: OMG, I need a break, I am exhausted, it's draining, it's difficult, the financial issues, the worries blablaba .... but in public, most of them are: Ahhhh, I am living the dream, I am so happy! ..... BULLSH*T!

Do you know how awesome it is to get up in the morning and having sold a few products and courses and you instantly think: Cool, I can spend the day taking a long walk at the beach or in the woods. Sit down and read a book or play a game by not worrying about this month!

In fact, maybe one day, you are set up to not worry about money at all anymore and can write the music YOU want for the projects YOU want to work with.

Yes, I agree with you, there are lots of people that try to sell bullshit but did you realize in an online world, if someone would try to sell bullshit, people wouldn't start talking about it? After building my third huge course, by now, wouldn't there be many people stepping into public and mention "how lame that guy is?" It probably takes just a few minutes to ignite a digital wildfire spreading around destroying someone very quickly.

.. and yes, probably the quotes by Jeff Rona, Nick Phoenix and all the other testimonials I received from all the people across the world on all my courses and products that I have released have probably been bribed and paid, right?

Btw, Mr. Clever, if you found a way on how to teach legal paperwork for every country of the world in one single course, let everyone know or do a course about it, because it would be absolutely huge!

A little free hint on the side: Setting up a Shopify or Sellfy can be tricky if you don't know what exactly to be aware of, especially when it comes to the right marketing. Becoming self-employed and what you have to do for it, you can clarify by talking to a good tax consultant and your local tax office! Why should legal info for a US citizen make sense for someone from Italy, Spain or Austria???

Btw, Kevin, thanks so much again for your video that consumed probably many hours to create ... but yes, you have been of course bribed and paid too!


----------



## ennbr (Nov 4, 2022)

I stopped watching Alex when he changed his focus on how to make money


----------



## stonzthro (Nov 4, 2022)

I like Alex's videos and approach. New ideas on how to make a living doing what I love? Bring it on!


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 4, 2022)

ennbr said:


> I stopped watching Alex when he changed his focus on how to make money


I know, it is pretty sad when someone is changing their focus at least a little bit from presenting sample libs and plugins for around 15 years and helping companies to generate money, but now focuses a bit more on also helping composers to make money.


----------



## Evans (Nov 4, 2022)

Watch what you like. Don't watch what you don't.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 4, 2022)

@Waywyn 

It's a losing battle.


----------



## Studio E (Nov 4, 2022)

@Trash Panda, agreed. Alex has been awesome and awesomely talented, and a real inspiration since I first jumped onto Northern Sounds. Seeing someone go out of their way to disparage him is ridiculous.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 4, 2022)

Studio E said:


> @Trash Panda, agreed. Alex has been awesome and awesomely talented, and a real inspiration since I first jumped onto Northern Sounds. Seeing someone go out of their way to disparage him is ridiculous.


Oh yeah. His video writing a track for Oceania 2 where he stacked up 3 trombone articulation patches to get the desired attack blew my mind (granted, I was super rookie status at that point) and helped extend my mileage with Nucleus until I was ready to take on more detailed libraries.

Edit: Here's the timestamped video


Plus he's into both metal and orchestral music, which is the best combination of things. 🤘


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 4, 2022)

The problem with online courses is that there are too many to weed through, and a lot of them are from self proclaimed experts who never actually worked on any real gigs, yet they act as if they’re up there with Zimmer. It’s just another cash grab that too many “influencers” are now attempting. So I totally get where some of these complaints are coming from. 

However, you can’t let those charlatans ruin it for the people who actually know what the fuck they’re talking about, and actually have real experience with incredibly valuable advice to dispense, like Alex Pfeffer.

Alex is one hell of a musician who knows how to compose just as well as mix/master his tracks (he’s also one hell of a guitarist, for that matter). 

I also believe that he genuinely wants to help his followers. In fact, I reached out to Alex a couple years back to see if i could get some advice on mixing a track, and he was beyond helpful. 

So when someone like Alex offers one of these types of courses, I’d say you’ve got nothing to lose and everything to gain.


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 4, 2022)

Waywyn said:


> There are composers out there that would love to work as a full-time composer and not wasting most of their time of the day with their job to make money. This causes frustration and then at night you should have energy to write music? How long can you handle this?
> 
> Next topic. There may be composers that like to wake up in the morning and saying: Oh man, I need to recharge my batteries and want to take off a few weeks from work, otherwise I am going to burn out.
> Ironically if you talk to many composers almost everyone is like: OMG, I need a break, I am exhausted, it's draining, it's difficult, the financial issues, the worries blablaba .... but in public, most of them are: Ahhhh, I am living the dream, I am so happy! ..... BULLSH*T!


This speaks to me on soo many levels and is sooo f*cking true...


----------



## johncdl (Nov 4, 2022)

Lol some of the comments are criticizing Alex and he's just *smile & nod *


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 4, 2022)

That’s because Alex made some smart choices and is actually earning a decent living, while he gets to do what he loves.


----------



## Jrides (Nov 4, 2022)

Sophus said:


> I personally think courses like these are not very helpful. The content looks very shallow, nothing about how to set up a business and nothing about the legal paperwork necessary.
> 
> All these business courses are basically "I will show you how to get $100 from every customer. Just join my $100 course and I let you know what you need to do. "


Never heard of this guy until today. However, his reaction to a video about a video of his, almost feels like 2C audio level overreaction/drama. The post by @Sophus did nothing to influence my opinion. However the response to his post… that’s some next level reverse Streisand effect stuff right there SMH.

I probably have enough relevant business experience, to put out a course. Maybe not. One thing I do know though, when you’re running a business how you represent that entity in public does matter.

maybe old buddy is just having a bad day… The Internet is weird.


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 4, 2022)

Haven't taken the course and i'm a hobbyist who may be interested in a little bit of revenue from my composing in the future. I have gained immensely from Alex's free videos on youtube where he literally streams his entire workflow. If these educational videos are consistent with the quality of all of his FREE content, I can't imagine anyone being disappointed with what they learn unless they were literally expecting a "get rich quick" tutorial for music production.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 4, 2022)

I thought this was the review section - not the "only compliments" section? Not sure why folks are jumping on somebody for providing a different viewpoint. Even for somebody who is well-respected and offers a lot of free content, if they are choosing to now sell a product, they will be evaluated by a different criteria and threshold (same thing happens to developers - like Spitfire, regardless of how much free stuff and content they've put out). Just because you are well-respected (and even successful in your field) does not automatically make you a good educator or make a product you are selling appealing to all customers.

(Disclosure: I have purchased Alex's trailer course - along with purchasing many other educational courses from a variety of sources. I personally did not get as much value out of Alex's teaching method in the same way I have with other courses. That's not to take away from the effort he has put into creating the course. YMMV.)


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 4, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I thought this was the review section - not the "only compliments" section? Not sure why folks are jumping on somebody for providing a different viewpoint. Even for somebody who is well-respected and offers a lot of free content, if they are choosing to now sell a product, they will be evaluated by a different criteria and threshold (same thing happens to developers - like Spitfire, regardless of how much free stuff and content they've put out). Just because you are well-respected (and even successful in your field) does not automatically make you a good educator or make a product you are selling appealing to all customers.
> 
> (Disclosure: I have purchased Alex's trailer course - along with purchasing many other educational courses from a variety of sources. I personally did not get as much value out of Alex's teaching method in the same way I have with other courses. That's not to take away from the effort he has put into creating the course. YMMV.)


You might actually have a point if people took the course, and then had some complaints or valid criticism (much like your “disclosure”, which is totally valid).

But instead people are making assumptions based off the topic of the course, and not the actual content. That’s the problem. You can’t review anything if you haven’t experienced it.

I mean, people can bitch all they want (this is VI-C afterall), but Alex getting shit from people because he’s offering a “how to make money” course is straight up pathetic.


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 4, 2022)

No, I don't have a bad day. I don't care if anyone has heard of me or not. I am thankful for honest criticism like from you @ALittleNightMusic. I try to improve wherever I can. No I don't think that I am automatically a good educator and no I am not fishing for compliments.

Yes, I agree with you, @Jrides, that, as someone running a business, should be well aware of how to appear in public. I always try to be as clear and honest as possible and I am well aware that this puts me in a position of not being liked once in a while!

The reason why I wrote what I wrote is, again, not because of all of this above. It was because of drawing assumptions from conclusions, prejudgement and generalizing stuff, or even worse, people.

As said, I am well aware that there are many people trying to sell sh*t, but not every course creator is the same. There is a difference between "I took this course and it sucks" or "It seems like this course sucks because so many others do."


----------



## ibanez1 (Nov 4, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I thought this was the review section - not the "only compliments" section? Not sure why folks are jumping on somebody for providing a different viewpoint. Even for somebody who is well-respected and offers a lot of free content, if they are choosing to now sell a product, they will be evaluated by a different criteria and threshold (same thing happens to developers - like Spitfire, regardless of how much free stuff and content they've put out). Just because you are well-respected (and even successful in your field) does not automatically make you a good educator or make a product you are selling appealing to all customers.
> 
> (Disclosure: I have purchased Alex's trailer course - along with purchasing many other educational courses from a variety of sources. I personally did not get as much value out of Alex's teaching method in the same way I have with other courses. That's not to take away from the effort he has put into creating the course. YMMV.)


This is useful and I agree. And your actual feedback on his courses is something I find value in. If someone took the course and doesn't like it then great. That is worthy of discussion in the review section.

If anything my generalization of the potential merits of this course based on Alex's other content is just bringing balance to the generalization earlier in the thread that his course won't be useful because it doesn't encompass the entire generic knowledge of starting any small business and probably amounts to an MLM scam.

Maybe rename this forum section to "criticisms and compliments from people who haven't used the product in question at all (and every once in a while actual product reviews)"


----------



## Kony (Nov 4, 2022)

Waywyn said:


> I am well aware that there are many people trying to sell sh*t


And yet there are some successful composers who give their advice freely.


----------



## gyprock (Nov 4, 2022)

I’d love to see the stats on how many people would still be in business if YouTube and social media didn’t exist. When I was growing up you had to choose a trade or a profession, that generally served you a lifetime. To be a CEO really meant something. Today, everyone wants to be a brand aspiring to influence. There are plenty of job offerings in many fields but few people to fill them because they are only trained in FB, Instagram, Twitter and YouTube. If those platforms die or change their policies for content creators? …. rant will continue on my influencer channel where I show how to create a full orchestral score while baking a cheeky chocolate pudding covered in pistachio sorbet.


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 4, 2022)

Kony said:


> And yet there are some successful composers who give their advice freely.


Without a question, Anne-Kathrin truly rocks, but do you really give me an argument like this? Let's leave Anne outside of this for a second, ok? I am proving free information, tuts and stuff on my YT channel since 2008 and, of course, along with others, somehow started this entire YT tutorial thingy! In fact I recorded tutorials for EWQL BEFORE there was even YouTube? Come on now, do some research before you put me into a pot of peope seemingly sitting behind a paywall.

Disregarding if my channel is of interest to you or not, do you actually know how many hours of video I have recorded, how many comments I answered, gave people free 1:1 sessions?

My last video that I recorded for free on my YT channel was last week btw! And besides that, feel free to check out my channel and find several FREE videos dealing with the topic on how to make money as a composer. However, the difference is, on a YT channel noone would like to watch videos of someone going through a sales or marketing email sequence, setting up contest or giveaway strategies etc. THIS is stuff for a course!


----------



## Kony (Nov 4, 2022)

Waywyn said:


> Come on now, do some research before you put me into a pot of peope seemingly sitting behind a paywall.


I know full well who you are and what you've done. Regardless, you are putting something behind a paywall which is the point.



Waywyn said:


> Let's leave Anne outside of this for a second


Let's not! Anne-Kathrin has a better YT model as she provides the content and has a "buy me a coffee" option for those who would like to make a contribution as a thank you. I take it you're not offering refunds to anyone who doesn't get anything out of your course? It's a bit like the sample library model - buy it without using it first and, if you don't like it, bad luck. Aside from which, the AKD video I linked is offering what you appear to be, but for free. I've also seen countless other YT videos offering N ways to widen your income streams etc - even DJ has spoken of this at length on Twitch: for free.


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 4, 2022)

Kony said:


> I know full well who you are and what you've done. Regardless, you are putting something behind a paywall which is the point.


I am sorry, that I am putting three courses behind a paywall. I also put my video games music and trailer music behind a paywall too. I guess this means advancing to become a professional composer. Getting paid for something. There are also free guitar teachers and some taking money for lessons.

If something becomes a main profession then one can't do it all for free. I recorded almost 300 course videos within the last years and I am sorry but I don't have that much savings that I can work for free for three years.



Kony said:


> Let's not! Anne-Kathrin has a better YT model as she provides the content and has a "buy me a coffee" option for those who would like to make a contribution as a thank you.


So what? If you think this is the better model then everyone has to do it?



Kony said:


> I take it you're not offering refunds to anyone who doesn't get anything out of your course? It's a bit like the sample library model - buy it without using it first and, if you don't like it, bad luck.


Of course I offer refunds, why do you assume I am not doing this? If there is anything you have purchased from me you can get a refund within the first seven days after purchase in case you don't like it! I offer this since the beginning!



Kony said:


> Aside from which, the AKD video I linked is offering what you appear to be, but for free. I've also seen countless other YT videos offering N ways to widen your income streams etc - even DJ has spoken of this at length on Twitch: for free.


I am sorry to dissapoint that there are only 12 FREE videos on my YT channel where I am talking about how to make money and find work! ... and no, the video of the valuable stuff that Anne is talking about got nothing to do with my Audio Entrepreneur Challenge.

Do your research! I am out of here, this is getting crazy!


----------



## Kony (Nov 4, 2022)

Waywyn said:


> I am sorry but I don't have that much savings that I can work for free for three years


This is hardly inspiring to read from someone who is asking for money for a course about becoming successful financially. But who is asking you to work for free for 3 years anyway?



Waywyn said:


> I recorded almost 300 course videos within the last years


You are equating charging for music tutorials with charging for a how to make money course. I absolutely agree that you should charge money for music production tutes - not so much with making money from "how to make money" videos. It feels a bit scammy. That's just my opinion and you are entitled to disagree.

I was unaware that you had a 7 days refund policy - so thanks for clarifying and apologies for my incorrect assumption. Having said that, if I did this course and then told you exactly what I'm telling you here - that it's not offering anything new - would you still give me the refund? If yes, why would you agree with me then, and not now?

Again, I don't think I'd pay for something up front which is already freely available. You made some vague statement about this being different to what's already out there - but having watched your $100K in 365 days video some months ago, and now visiting the landing page you have for this, I'm not seeing anything which could be considered a point of difference regarding increasing income streams.

If you were really keen to sell this concept or idea, go ahead and do that here instead of bailing out. I notice that for someone selling a product - especially someone who made $100k over the last 365 days - you haven't posted it in the Commercial section of the forum - eg Deals etc.



Waywyn said:


> I recorded almost 300 course videos within the last years





Waywyn said:


> I am sorry to dissapoint that there are only 12 FREE videos on my YT channel where I am talking about how to make money and find work


YT is saturated with how to videos - it doesn't mean all those content creators are justified in trying to sell how to make money courses.



Waywyn said:


> I am out of here, this is getting crazy!



What's crazy about someone not liking your attempt to profit from something which is already freely available? I'm also out - I've nothing else to add, except I can think of better ways to spend $97.

Edit: One more thing to add: 



Waywyn said:


> the difference is, on a YT channel noone would like to watch videos of someone going through a sales or marketing email sequence, setting up contest or giveaway strategies etc


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 5, 2022)

ennbr said:


> I stopped watching Alex when he changed his focus on how to make money


I watch Alex more. Like, right now, Im watching him just outside his house.


----------



## Henu (Nov 5, 2022)

Kony said:


> Regardless, you are putting something behind a paywall which is the point.


Are you seriously implying that if someone has given something for free earlier, he should keep giving everything free until eternity or otherwise it's "paywalled" and unfair? Besides, it's not that Alex is asking 600 € for a course for uhm...mastering a score or something.

Jesus, next piece I put to Youtube or Soundcloud for fun will then probably forbid me making any more music for living afterwards, so people like you won't get any bad vibes and accuse of being greedy.


----------



## Kony (Nov 5, 2022)

Henu said:


> Are you seriously implying that if someone has given something for free earlier, he should keep giving everything free until eternity or otherwise it's "paywalled" and unfair?


No, that's not what I implied. Suggest you read my post again, specifically this part:



Kony said:


> I absolutely agree that you should charge money for music production tutes - not so much with making money from "how to make money" videos. It feels a bit scammy. That's just my opinion and you are entitled to disagree.


Edit: where are you getting this fantastic idea that Alex is giving things away for free? In his own YT video, he clarifies that he made $43,587 for his trailer course, and $22,223 for his video games course over the last year. You'll also notice from that video that none of Alex's $100k income over the last 365 days came from music production itself but from selling products and courses. So what exactly is he giving away for free? Tips and tricks? How to use sample libraries? Aspects of mixing and production? And this separates Alex from all the other music producers on YT how?


----------



## Henu (Nov 5, 2022)

As I said earlier, he's offering this course for a very reasonable price and given that his advice would land you even _one_ client you couldn't had before, it already paid itself back.

If the price for this course was 500 € + VAT with topics like "top 10 secret tricks rich composers don't want you to know" I would understand your opinion. But watching @zedmaster 's review on this course gives me an impression that this course has nothing to do with that.

Judging from the trailer and this review, I think Alex is spot on on many things that I can agree with and he's also talking areas which I personally find sometimes hard despite of being already what some may refer as a "professional composer". And while I was finishing this typing, that review was still running in the background and guess what? I actually just ended up buying the fucking course.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Nov 5, 2022)

Kony said:


> And yet there are some successful composers who give their advice freely.


You can get advice about anything freely tbh. Any topic you can imagine, you can find free advice, and probably from proffesionals. Hell, a lot of people who teach for a living also have free content. Should nobody take money for teaching?

I haven't always agreed with everything Alex has done to market himself, but this is such a none argument imo. Alex has a lot of free educational stuff, and has even provided feedback on peoples tracks in live streams for free. He doesn't have to do everything for free.


----------



## wahey73 (Nov 5, 2022)

The problem here might not even be the actual course but how it was presented. If you follow Kevin's channel then you should know by now that everything is REALLY?!? FOR REAL?!? THE BEST EVER! but that's his style, he wants to become big on YT quick and that's the route to go. Nothing to blame here. I attended the course myself and it didn't make me rich quick, but it opened my eyes to look even in other directions and yes, I came up with an idea. So for me it was worth it. Talking about Alex as a person, he is probably the nicest guy that you can imagine and I can only tell he really gave me lots of personal advice FOR FREE! A part from all the useful stuff you find on his channel. So if he now found some ways to make a side income....in my opinion he really deserves it. As I see it: clever, really clever, well played


----------



## Mr Greg G (Nov 5, 2022)

I understand Kony's point of view, and Alex is quite overreacting on this (many would though).

But in the end, it's all about supply and demand, if people are ready to spend about 100€ for this course, so be it, why the hell shouldn't Alex charge this? He is charging not just for content but also to share his personal experience and knowledge in this business because it's a business after all. If I were to spend that much money on his course, I would expect a no bullshit one with actual numbers, not vague ones like those you can find "for free" (hello ads?) on YT with tons of affiliate links, clickbait titles and 10 min of emptiness (OP vid? 😁), I'd rather pay, not lose my time and learn straight away how to diversify my income if this is the info I'm after.

And if I'm not happy, there's still the refund policy warranty.

Anyway, the ones who should really go after Alex are those who bought the course, were not happy with the content and didn't get a refund. Other than that, the guy could sell 100€ pictures of him running naked in his living room screaming "Spitfire, Omnisphere or Cubase" I wouldn't care. That would be quite funny though.


----------



## Ilko Birov (Nov 5, 2022)

wahey73 said:


> The problem here might even be the actual course and how it was presented. If you follow Kevin's channel then you should know by now that everything is REALLY?!? FOR REAL?!? THE BEST EVER! but that's his style, he wants to become big on YT quick and that's the route to go. Nothing to blame here. I attended the course myself and it didn't make me rich quick, but it opened my eyes to look even in other directions and yes, I came up with an idea. So for me it was worth it. Talking about Alex as a person, he is probably the nicest guy that you can imagine and I can only tell he really gave me lots of personal advice FOR FREE! A part from all the useful stuff you find on his channel. So if he now found some ways to make a side income....in my opinion he really deserves it. As I see it: clever, really clever, well played


I too think Alex is a stand-up guy. His Trailer Music course did wonders for me and he has a talent for teaching. Also, his whole attitude whilst presenting is.. I dunno, "cool", for lack of a better word. Will his Trailer Music course be liked for anybody who takes it? I would think not. And that's OK. It also goes for any other course. People are different, and perceive things very differently. 
I haven't taken the Audio Entrepreneur course, but I'm sure I would find something useful in it. 
It certainly isn't easy to put together a full course - and for it to actually be good (which is a subjective categorization, I get it). So kudos to Alex and any other content creator for doing so. And it certainly isn't easy to spend hundreds of hours on recording and publishing videos for free, as Alex and others have done. 
So, as usual, there is a bit of drama here, and someone going on about eyes (wtf?) but all is good. 
Support the content creators you like, learn from them, buy their paid content if you want... Or, just don't, you know? 
I'm sure we've all got some music to write.


----------



## davidson (Nov 5, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> Other than that, the guy could sell 100€ pictures of him running naked in his living room screaming "Spitfire, Omnisphere or Cubase"


I'm not paying €100 for that, not when he's been doing them for free for the last 10 years.


----------



## Ilko Birov (Nov 5, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> I understand Kony's point of view, and Alex is quite overreacting on this (many would though).
> 
> But in the end, it's all about supply and demand, if people are ready to spend about 100€ for this course, so be it, why the hell shouldn't Alex charge this? He is charging not just for content but also to share his personal experience and knowledge in this business because it's a business after all. If I were to spend that much money on his course, I would expect a no bullshit one with actual numbers, not vague ones like those you can find "for free" (hello ads?) on YT with tons of affiliate links, clickbait titles and 10 min of emptiness (OP vid? 😁), I'd rather pay, not lose my time and learn straight away how to diversify my income if this is the info I'm after.
> 
> ...


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 5, 2022)

One last word regarding the annoying free vs paid content argument because I feel almost noone is getting this!?

You can learn everything for free today. All it needs is lots of time to filter the good stuff from the bullsh*t and then you need again lots of time to put it all together so it makes sense as, for example, a sales or building a brand strategy or the exact layout on how to approach companies as a composer (which still 90% do wrong and then are disappointed and blame themselves for not getting the gigs!)

However, since time is the most valuable thing we have on this planet, there are people (incl. me) that prefer to check the reviews, testimonials and content of a course and then get condensed knowledge and experience presented in a very short amount of time. It sometimes feels like Neo receiving these training discs in Matrix.

I mean, paying 100 - 500 or even more for a course and then the opportunity to make hundreds of thousands in the future ... or even more and eventually changing my life for the better? Hell yes!

... and to be honest, nowadays, if you would offer scam courses one's career that they have built over years would be destroyed in seconds ... and I certainly wouldn't be able explain 585 trailer music students (and counting) to myself or anyone else.

All I am doing is giving away the experience and knowledge that I have gathered in 17 years. I fell on my face flat even more times than entire packed subways of people ever having tried.

All I want is to help others and I do lots of this for free on my YT channel. However, if someone wants to know more or wants to dive deeper - this is were I refer to a course of mine.

... and if you don't like me or question my strategies, move on!

PS: Trouble to find all the free stuff I am offering? Yay, just click the link in my signature or check out video descriptions once in a while


----------



## zedmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

Wow quite a discussion evolved here! 



wahey73 said:


> everything is REALLY?!? FOR REAL?!? THE BEST EVER! but that's his style, he wants to become big on YT quick and that's the route to go.


From the feedback I get, my content is well-appreciated. Titles and thumbnails are like billboards, and billboards are shiny indeed. In the end it's the content that decides the long-term path.

*My 2 cents on the topic:*
I think it's great that we live in a world where the internet can give you all the necessary information to get an academic degree of understanding in most subjects. 

At the same time, it's great that individuals get the chance to bundle such knowledge into a more refined and streamlined presentation (and charge for it), without having to work at a university as a professor or lecturer.

Everyone is free to choose their balance between:
1. searching through the landscape of amazing free information
2. investing into "shortcuts" (e.g. workflow improvements like a stream deck or art conductor, new sample libraries, courses that organize knowledge efficiently)

I am sure we all walk that balance one way or the other. Where do we pay to get rid of hassle? Where do we walk the extra mile and find solutions ourselves?

Applying this concept to courses, the trustworthy ones (imo) offer a money-back-guarantee. This way, everyone can decide for themselves: 

Is paying *X *money worth the benefit of the condensed knowledge of a course which might take *Y* time to acquire by other means? If not: Go for a refund. If yes: Be happy. Win-win.

I am skeptical about the logic: "Information X was presented for free by person A, therefore person B shouldn't charge for it in a course." Maybe a multi-hour course adds much more depth to a topic than a free video. Maybe it doesn't. Money-back-guarantee should diminish any risk.

To me, it's good that both exists: Free, open source information. Paid, polished/bundled/condensed information.


----------



## wahey73 (Nov 5, 2022)

zedmaster said:


> wahey73 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing to blame here.
> ...


As I wrote, absolutely nothing to blame here, this is how Youtube works. Maybe in this case someone just got it wrong ("am I rich now?") and we all know how envious people can react. Your content is brilliant and so are Alex courses (at leat for me)


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 5, 2022)

zedmaster said:


> I am skeptical about the logic: "Information X was presented for free by person A, therefore person B shouldn't charge for it in a course."


It’s a freeloader, cheapskate, entitled mentality that disregards the fact that not all information and dispensed advice is created equal.

It also doesn’t take into account that every course instructor has their own teaching method and style, which is also a crucial aspect to the learning process.

So It makes sense that you’re skeptical about the logic of the argument that’s been presented here, because unless you’re some sort of a tightwad who thinks all of these courses are all the same and should all be free, it falls completely flat.

Either way, sorry your thread got hijacked. It’s too bad the focus was tactlessly shifted so early on, and that there wasn’t more discussion about the content and benefits of Alex’s course.


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 6, 2022)

gyprock said:


> I’d love to see the stats on how many people would still be in business if YouTube and social media didn’t exist. When I was growing up you had to choose a trade or a profession, that generally served you a lifetime. To be a CEO really meant something. Today, everyone wants to be a brand aspiring to influence. There are plenty of job offerings in many fields but few people to fill them because they are only trained in FB, Instagram, Twitter and YouTube. If those platforms die or change their policies for content creators? …. rant will continue on my influencer channel where I show how to create a full orchestral score while baking a cheeky chocolate pudding covered in pistachio sorbet.


I think I heard similar quotes from old men around my hometown who thought that you are only a true and real man when you have gone to war!

Things change and I know quite a few producers who prefered to complain rather than to adapt or at least appreciate new ways and opportunities. Yes, we had horse carriages, now we got electric cars.


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 6, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> the ones who should really go after Alex are those who bought the course, were not happy with the content and didn't get a refund.


Just generally and for the record. From all those over 800 sales and rebills, only 16 people asked for a refund and every single penny was paid back. Sadly another 18 people thought they are very clever by going with the three month plan, work through the course and canceled before paying the other two months. Anyway, there will always be people like this but I don't care. 

I know I don't have to justify but in a world of people throwing sh*t at others (and I don't mean any of the negative constructive comments) I feel like being as open and honest as possible.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Nov 6, 2022)

What would be interesting for you is to know why they asked for the refund, granted there are any real reasons because sometime people act irrationally and are unsatisfied/angry just because.


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 6, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> What would be interesting for you is to know why they asked for the refund, granted there are any real reasons because sometime people act irrationally and are unsatisfied/angry just because.


Tbh I don't ask questions because this would mean to put pressure on someone. It is their decision and right to get their money back in case they don't like it. Some said they expected something else, some thought it was basically a course teaching everything music and everything DAW, etc.

Even though I would release everything for free, cover everything that is coverables when it comes to all styles of music and business branches, someone wouldn't like the way I breathe and look. 

To make it short 16 refunds out of all these sales is enough proof for me that I am on the right path. The only way is doing things and finding out later if it worked or not and then improve things. People always overthink too much and then be surprised why they are not advancing. I drifted off, sorry, but thought it's worth sharing


----------



## Dylanguitar (Nov 30, 2022)

Is there anybody who took the course (other than the OP) who can comment on it?


----------



## wahey73 (Nov 30, 2022)

As i wrote earlier in this thread, I took the course and no, it didn't make me rich quick. But it opened my eyes to look even in other directions wich made me come up with an idea and I will hopefully find the time soon to put it into action. But anyhow, if you shouldn't like it, there is a 7 day money back guarantee


----------



## Henu (Nov 30, 2022)

I did, but I'm still at day #2. It seems that I'm too busy entrepreneuring on my spare time!


----------

